# PEW/Ivory



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Some of my Does


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Great looking mice! Love the Ivory!!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

loverly, I never use to like PEW but im coming around to them now after seeing ones like that.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Supertail! :love1
Look like really good stock.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

What big ears you have! This reminded me of little red riding hood


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

See i'm not much of a red eyed white fan myself, but i really love typey PEW mice, something about them is just so attractive


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Fantastic ears and great photos


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a PEW he hates me ha ha!


----------

